# Meeting with social welfare inspector. advice?



## jillyb (19 Oct 2009)

Hi there been on casual jobseekers benefit for just over a year, workng 2-3 days a week. Its running out soon. got forms to fill in to apply for jobseekers alowance/re apply job seekers benefit start of sept and filled them in and sent them back.

Got letter today with date of meeting an inspector this week.
it asked to being, identification, passport etc and and any bank/credit union /other financial institution statements.

This is fine, just wondering what they'll ask? and how many months bank statements will i bring and will they ask about every payment into it? just in case i can't remember all. etc

I presume this is the meeting for job seekers allowance and they are assessing my means and not a chance to give out why i haven't a full time job. i'm doing a fas online course and applyin for jobs.

thanks


----------



## gipimann (19 Oct 2009)

Yes, it sounds like the meeting is to assess your means for Jobseeker Allowance.


----------



## enoxy (19 Oct 2009)

I had this meeting in August and it went fine as I got my JA sorted. I found the inspector to be very business-like and fair.

Everything DSFA want is itemised on their letter, including how long back they want the bank accounts. What I did was go through each requirement in their letter (a,b,c, etc) and put all my paperwork into separate folders (marked a,b,c, etc) as it makes it a smoother procesess when you are in this meeting and you are being asked for lots of documents, you can then refer easier than wading through a pile of paperwork. This will take you a little while of effort but I found it worthwhile. The inspector will xerox a lot of the documents and give you back the originals.

I suggest you familiarise yourself with what the entries (particularly lodgements) are on your bank a/c statements so you have answers.

Good luck with it, it's worth it when you get the benefit sorted.


----------

